# booten von 2. Festplatte  [gelöst]

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich bräuchte Hilfe:

Iich habe mit eine neue Fetsplatte mit windows drauf , und hinten noch eine hdc6-partition für gentoo  gemacht,

Dann möchte ich gentoo (hdc6)  von meiner hda (eine gentoo-adminplatte, portage und platz zum kompillieren).

eigendlich müsste, nach einem (Grub2) grub-cfg- Eintrag booten:

```

# Entry 1 - Load Linux kernel

menuentry "Tuxonice 10 2.6.32 hdc" {

    set root=(hd0,1)

    linux /vmlinuz  root=/dev/hdc6

```

Tatsächlich bekmme ich die Meldung:

```
cannot open root device hdc6 or unknown block 0,0.
```

Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Thu Aug 26, 2010 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, wie ist denn dein Layout genau? so wie ich das sehe: separate /boot-Partition am Anfang der Platte? und / dann auf dieser hdc6? oder?

es ist eigentlich üblich dass die platten nicht mehr hdX sondern sdX heißen, wegen neuer Kerneltreiber glaub ich.  Wenn du genkernel verwendest oder nicht bewusst alte Kerneltreiber verwendest solltest du einfach mal sdc6 statt hdc6 verwenden.

----------

## Jimini

Poste am besten mal den Inhalt von /etc/fstab und dazu deine grub-config, dann kann man ein bisschen besser sehen, wie es bei dir genau aussieht.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> es ist eigentlich üblich dass die platten nicht mehr hdX sondern sdX heißen

 

Korrekt - IDE-Platten werden als hdX bezeichnet, SCSI- und SATA-Platten als sdX.

MfG Jimini

----------

## firefly

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Poste am besten mal den Inhalt von /etc/fstab und dazu deine grub-config, dann kann man ein bisschen besser sehen, wie es bei dir genau aussieht.
> 
>  *Christian99 wrote:*   es ist eigentlich üblich dass die platten nicht mehr hdX sondern sdX heißen 
> 
> Korrekt - IDE-Platten werden als hdX bezeichnet, SCSI- und SATA-Platten als sdX.
> ...

 

Auser es wird der libata treiber verwendet, dann werden auch IDE-Platten als sdXY bezeichent  :Wink: 

Und die fstab hilft hier wenig, da diese noch nicht ausgewertet wird. Die Fehlermeldung kommt vom kernel als dieser das root-device nicht mounten konnte.

@Gentoopfuscher: Wie hast du den kernel konfiguriert? Über genkernel oder von Hand.

Wenn von Hand hast du den Treiber für den IDE-Controller unter *Quote:*   

>  Device-Driver-> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  oder unter  *Quote:*   

> Device-Driver->Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

  aktiviert?

----------

## Jimini

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Auser es wird der libata treiber verwendet, dann werden auch IDE-Platten als sdXY bezeichent ;)

 

Ah, wieder was gelernt!

[quote]Und die fstab hilft hier wenig, da diese noch nicht ausgewertet wird. Die Fehlermeldung kommt vom kernel als dieser das root-device nicht mounten konnte.

Mir gings hier eher darum zu sehen, wie seine Installation überhaupt partitioniert ist :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, danke schonmal, für die Hilfe!

Ich habe ein altes Mainboart, AthlonXP  und IDE-Platten.

Hier die Grub.cfg

```

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by /sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

set default=0

set timeout=3

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# Entry 0 - Load Linux kernel

menuentry "Gentoo 09 2.6.30" {

    set root=(hd0,1)

    linux /vmlinuz  root=/dev/hda3

}

# Entry 1 - Load Linux kernel

menuentry "Tuxonice 10 2.6.32 hdc" {

    set root=(hd0,1)

    linux /vmlinuz  root=/dev/hdc6

}

# Entry 2 - Chainload another bootloader

menuentry "Windoof" {

    set root=()

    chainloader +1

}

menuentry "Reboot" {

        reboot

}

```

Die fstab von hdc:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hdc6      /      ext2      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

kernelconfig:    

```

────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

            <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->      

   

  │ │    --- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                     │ │

  │ │          *** Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on ID│ │

  │ │    [ ]   Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA dri│ │

  │ │    <*>   generic ATA/ATAPI disk support                              │ │

  │ │    [*]     ATA disk support                                          │ │

  │ │    [ ]     ATAPI floppy support                                      │ │

  │ │    < >   PCMCIA IDE support                                          │ │

  │ │    < >   Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit)                   │ │

  │ │    <M>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                             │ │

  │ │    < >   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support                              │ │

  │ │    [*]   IDE ACPI support                                            │ │

  │ │    [ ]   IDE Taskfile Access                                         │ │

  │ │    [*]   legacy /proc/ide/ support                                   │ │

  │ │          *** IDE chipset support/bugfixes ***                        │ │

  │ │    <M>   generic/default IDE chipset support                         │ │

  │ │    <M>   Platform driver for IDE interfaces                          │ │

  │ │    < >   CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                               │ │

  │ │    < >   PNP EIDE support                                            │ │

  │ │          *** PCI IDE chipsets support ***                            │ │

  │ │    [*]   Probe IDE PCI devices in the PCI bus order (DEPRECATED)     │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Boot off-board chipsets first support (DEPRECATED)    

            <M>   Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                             │ │

  │ │    < >   RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                               │ │

  │ │    < >   AEC62XX chipset support                                     │ │

  │ │    < >   ALI M15x3 chipset support                                   │

  │ └────v(+)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────

```

Jetzt könnte ich noch einen bootlog posten, wenn ich wüsste, wo er steht.

Danke.

----------

## firefly

Du solltest den treiber für den IDE-Controller fest in den kernel bauen und nicht als modul.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

 :Embarassed:   Das hatte ich übersehen, danke.

----------

